# A warning to those cancelling DirecTV service...



## Rambler

I recently cancelled my D* service, and thought I would give an FYI/warning to those who will be doing it also. When calling D* to cancel, I was told that I would receive a final billing notice for any amount still due including any early termination fees. I was also told that if the bill was not paid within about 6 days of receipt, that payment would automatically be charged against the credit card I had on file with D*. Fine, or so I thought...

Without notice, DirecTV charged my CC for the balance amount within a few days. So be forewarned - no matter what the CSR told you:
- You *will not* receive a final billing notice.
- You *will not* have the option to select a payment method.
- You *will not* receive any type charge notification.
- Any overdraft or NSF fees incurred as a result of the D* charges to the CC acount on file *will not* be reimbursed.

Just a warning to those about to cancel (and my need to vent), and I hope this information will help reduce or eliminate any headaches that I endured because of this D* service cancellation.


----------



## joshjr

How many months early were you leaving? If it was not alot then the fee should not of been very high.


----------



## elaclair

Note also that if you have paperless billing, you won't receive a final bill.


----------



## Rambler

I just had a HD receiver installed, so it was about 23 months worth of ETF I had to pay back. I knew this when I terminated, but I did not expect the above to happen.

I had not signed up for paperless billing, I always received a bill from D* in the mail.


----------



## joshjr

Rambler said:


> I just had a HD receiver installed, so it was about 23 months worth of ETF I had to pay back. I knew this when I terminated, but I did not expect the above to happen.
> 
> I had not signed up for paperless billing, I always received a bill from D* in the mail.


You cancelled after one month? Can we ask why?


----------



## veryoldschool

Isn't it just as simple to stop the auto pay at the time of termination?
I know when I thought I might be leaving, I did stop auto pay, then checked out my local cable service.


----------



## turey22

Not trying to take sides with DirecTV, but didn't you get an agreement?

DirecTV Customer Agreement


----------



## Rambler

I was actually with DirecTV for over 6 years, but just had an HD receiver installed before the cancellation. My primary reason for cancelling was my internet service, and the issues I was having with it. AT&T U-verse became available in my area with the internet download speeds I wanted, and offered a total package price for TV, internet and phone that's about $50 less per month than what I was paying for the combined services (DirecTV and AT&T phone and DSL) previously, and with better internet VoIP phone now.

I was willing to wait it out with DirecTV but the new HD receiver install was nothing less than a fiasco, and was what pushed me over the edge to cancel. A tech came out 3 times to fix issues with the install and it still wasn't working right, causing our 3 household TVs to lose picture or intermittently lose picture. We were fine up until the new HD receiver install though.


----------



## turey22

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't it just as simple to stop the auto pay at the time of termination?


You don't have to be in auto pay. CC on file

This is from the agreement.



> (e) Payment Upon Cancellation. You acknowledge that you have provided your credit or debit card account information to us. You understand that you will incur fees and charges as a result of your receipt and use of Service and/or Receiving Equipment, and may incur early cancellation fees and/or equipment non-return fees (as specified in any lease, programming or other service commitment agreement you entered into in connection with obtaining Receiving Equipment). By giving us your credit or debit card account information, you authorize us to apply this method of payment, in accordance with applicable law, to satisfy any and all amounts due upon cancellation. You further acknowledge that you are required to maintain current credit or debit card information with us and agree to notify us whenever there is a change in such information, such as a change in the card number or the expiration date.


----------



## Rambler

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't it just as simple to stop the auto pay at the time of termination?
> I know when I thought I might be leaving, I did stop auto pay, then checked out my local cable service.


I never had auto pay with DirecTV.



> Not trying to take sides with DirecTV, but didn't you get an agreement?


Yes, I did. But I didn't think I needed to read it before cancelling. The DirecTV rep who took my cancellation order stated that I would receive a bill in the mail with the final amount due. I didn't think not to take them at their word when they stated this.


----------



## turey22

Reps like those just makes companies like DirecTV look bad. When really DirecTV and all other companies are good companies and they provide the info for all teh reps, but the reps just don't take the time to tell the customers the info.


----------



## BKC

I know it's too late now  

Step #1. Cancel CC DTV has on file (Call CC company tell them it is lost)
Step #2. Cancel DTV service.


----------



## Rambler

BKC said:


> I know it's too late now
> 
> Step #1. Cancel CC DTV has on file (Call CC company tell them it is lost)
> Step #2. Cancel DTV service.


Thanks, lesson learned now though. This whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth for DirecTV. And it's not really the money part, but the principle of the thing. If the retention dept (who I got transferred to) had simply told me how the remaining payment would be handled, then I wouldn't have an issue. I really wanted Verizon FiOS for internet, but it's still not available in my area. If it does arrive then I'll be switching to that, but unfortunately D* won't be getting any more of my TV business.


----------



## brucegrr

The real issue is:

Should a Directv customer have the expectation that what a CSR tells them is correct?

The answer is YES.

Reality? Not a chance. 

I do not think Directv is any better/worse than any other company on this issue. Low wages, poor training, confusing offerings, etc all contribute to a terrible customer service experience.(and add to this that some customers are not clear in asking their questions or making clear exactly what resolution they want)

I monitor my Directv account on a regular basis. (especially after I have made a change)

Bruce


----------



## Rambler

You're absolutely right Bruce. But my information came from a retention dept rep, who should know how the cancellation process goes. And I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one they've had to cancel service for.


----------



## harsh

joshjr said:


> How many months early were you leaving? If it was not alot then the fee should not of been very high.


Overdraft fees and late charges aren't tied to the unfulfilled remainder of your DIRECTV commitment.


----------



## Msguy

I have been a DirecTv customer for more than 12 years now. I've never had a credit card on file with them and i've always paid my bill by check.


----------



## harsh

Msguy said:


> I have been a DirecTv customer for more than 12 years now. I've never had a credit card on file with them and i've always paid my bill by check.


Suffice it to say that they don't work that way anymore and haven't since the recent churn reduction initiatives were put in place about four years ago.

They now require a credit card and typically do at least a cursory credit check on ALL prospective customers.

When you came on board, the SAC was probably a single digit percentage of what it is now (now around $708)


----------



## davring

Msguy said:


> I have been a DirecTv customer for more than 12 years now. I've never had a credit card on file with them and i've always paid my bill by check.


I guess I am another old timer as well, I want something from D* and they send me a bill.


----------



## ATARI

I learned my lesson two months ago:
online billing: good
automatic CC charges: bad


----------



## oldfantom

BKC said:


> I know it's too late now
> 
> Step #1. Cancel CC DTV has on file (Call CC company tell them it is lost)
> Step #2. Cancel DTV service.


Call me old fashioned, but isn't that fraud? Also, just because you cancel a CC, it does not mean you can't be charged for something you agreed to pay before you canceled. I got a bill five months after I cancelled my Amex because I had pre-authorized a yearly membership. I recall Amex telling me that they will honor charges for 6 months or a year. By the way, once you cancel, if you do carry a balance, the issuing bank probably will charge you the max interest rate. I think the credit card companies think of it as fraud too.


----------



## Rambler

oldfantom said:


> Call me old fashioned, but isn't that fraud?


I don't think that BKC was indicating not to pay the balance, but one way to avoid D* charging to the CC on file and not giving you any other payment option.


----------



## BKC

Rambler said:


> I don't think that BKC was indicating not to pay the balance, but one way to avoid D* charging to the CC on file and not giving you any other payment option.


Exactly Rambler


----------



## oldfantom

Rambler said:


> I don't think that BKC was indicating not to pay the balance, but one way to avoid D* charging to the CC on file and not giving you any other payment option.


EDIT
I posted and felt compelled to explicitly state the spirit of my post. I think BKC was giving advice in order to help. All I am doing is giving some advice and provoke thought to the contrary. Not trying to attack anyone personally. 
END EDIT

I am not going to dispute your reply to the point that D* should make other options available.

And I am all for giving everyone here the credit and common courtesy that they are not intentionally trying to steal and will eventually pay.

However, you enter into an agreement authorizing a retailer to take final payment from a CC. You know it, and if you are past post 1 in this thread, you do. You cancel your card to get around it for whatever reason. You knowingly are avoiding the commitment you made. I understand if you cancelled a card 6 months ago and did not know or forgot. I'll even edit my post and say I understand that maybe you did not stop to think through, before now, that canceling the card to avoid the terms of the contract might be a bad thing. These things happen. But, to me, doing this intentionally for any reason from (a) I don't think it is a fair practice to (z) I am roach and am starting my career in crime stealing this excellent piece of hardware, the HR-100; the intention is to get out of the terms of a contract knowingly...

1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.


----------



## Rambler

oldfantom said:


> I am not going to dispute your reply to the point that D* should make other options available.


The whole point of my posting this thread was to make people aware that you can't go by what CSRs tell you.



> However, you enter into an agreement authorizing a retailer to take final payment from a CC. You know it, and if you are past post 1 in this thread, you do. You cancel your card to get around it for whatever reason. You knowingly are avoiding the commitment you made. I understand if you cancelled a card 6 months ago and did not know or forgot. I'll even edit my post and say I understand that maybe you did not stop to think through, before now, that canceling the card to avoid the terms of the contract might be a bad thing. These things happen.


My commitment was to pay back D* whatever they were due, and I have no issue with that. My issue was that I was told I'd be receiving a "final bill" that never happened. Yes, I may have been a bit naive by believing what I was told. But if I had been told that the final amount due would be coming out of my CC on file (which is an old bank account of mine) and I would not be receiving a final bill, then I would've made sure I had funds in the account to cover it, and I would have never had this issue.



> But, to me, doing this intentionally for any reason from (a) I don't think it is a fair practice to (z) I am roach and am starting my career in crime stealing this excellent piece of hardware, the HR-100; the intention is to get out of the terms of a contract knowingly...


Huh, what? Stealing hardware?  I think you're going way past what the issue really is here. :nono2:



> 1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.


This almost covers what D* did to me.


----------



## FaderMD

I had a similar experience with a cell phone company when i was younger, and learned my lesson the hard way. I don't blindly sign anything (including directv lease agreements/work orders) without reading them. As bad as it sounds, random Joe vs Huge Corporation typically won't work out in Joe's favor if he signed a contract stating he agreed to terms/agreements. 

Honestly, everyone should know what they're getting into. 

Yeah, it'd be frustrating to go through that, so i definitely agree with you, misinformation never helps anyone. If everyone was told the truth the 1st time, it'd make a whole lot of things easier.


----------



## brucegrr

Yes we all agreed to let Directv take their final charges from our credit card. However.........I doubt that many of us agreed to let Directv take whatever they want (and these forums have many accounts of over charges)

Canceling the credit card MAY be a good idea so that there are no no surprise final charges. Let everything sift out...........get a final bill and pay it. (like many utility companies do)

I know of several instances where a CSR said your final charges will be___________and the charges ended up hundreds of dollars more.

Bruce


----------



## brucegrr

Old Phantom,

and when a CSR, purposely or out of ignorance:

1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.

What is the recourse? 

Some Directv customers, having dealt with Directv's customer service enough times............have no confidence that what they are being told is the truth. How do we then hold Directv responsible for what their CSR's do in the company's name?

By your moral/ethical/personal standard should not Directv honor EVERY commitment their CSR's make (regardless if it is correct) The customer IN GOOD FAITH acted on what the CSR said. The customer IN GOOD FAITH expected a final bill, etc. 

It seems in discussions like this...........breach of contract, etc only flows one way...........the consumer is just supposed to take it. The same could be said for internet service, cell phones, etc. 

It is incidents like this that make it very difficult to believe anything a CSR says.

Bruce


----------



## Movieman

Rambler, I do wish you the best out of this situation and hope that the next company you use makes you a believer. Its unfortunate that you went through this as this is why I left the other carriers I was with. I have to say I would have like to see them do more than just say goodbye the hard way but its not a limit to Directv. I have had this happen with other services. (so far none with Directv).

I do hope that one day they make this right and win you back as I think that price doesn't always supersede service.


----------



## oldfantom

brucegrr said:


> Old Phantom,
> 
> and when a CSR, purposely or out of ignorance:
> 
> 1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.
> 
> What is the recourse?
> 
> Some Directv customers, having dealt with Directv's customer service enough times............have no confidence that what they are being told is the truth. How do we then hold Directv responsible for what their CSR's do in the company's name?
> 
> By your moral/ethical/personal standard should not Directv honor EVERY commitment their CSR's make (regardless if it is correct) The customer IN GOOD FAITH acted on what the CSR said. The customer IN GOOD FAITH expected a final bill, etc.
> 
> It seems in discussions like this...........breach of contract, etc only flows one way...........the consumer is just supposed to take it. The same could be said for internet service, cell phones, etc.
> 
> It is incidents like this that make it very difficult to believe anything a CSR says.
> 
> Bruce


I did say something to the effect that ignorance of the rule on the consumers part is something I understand. I also think that ignorance and "perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage" are mutually exclusive in the definition. So I will give the benefit of the doubt when there are ignorant CSR's. But as a long time lurker, part time poster, I recall a lot of threads that start "D* did me wrong" progress to "Well there might have been some misunderstanding on both counts, but D* was wrong" then maybe go to "Send an email to Ellen the VP" then end with "I got satisfaction". A whole lot more that start "if you say you are going to cancel, you get SF for free."

My comments where not so much directed to the OP. He got bad information. I am betting it was a mistake. I would suggest he send a letter to D*. If nothing else, the CSR's should know better. But I will bet you the CSR did not give him bad info on purpose. I would be willing to bet real dollars that the cancellation of his contract lead a computer billing system to automatically charge the card.

On the other hand if you know you have a final bill coming which will be charge to your card - again, not directed at the OP, he did not know - and you choose to try and cancel a card to avoid the charge, is that not different than a CSR making a mistake or a computer following the contract?

Lost in the whole discussion, I believe you will find it won't work anyway. You authorized the charge prior to your cancellation. Canceling a card does not excuse you from any charges you authorized. No more than closing a bank account before your checks clear.


----------



## Shades228

The CC is charged before the bill goes out so that you won't accidentally over pay. If the CC cannot be charged you will see final charges. If it has then the bill being sent will show that payment. I would expect a bill about 3-5 days after the CC charges.


----------



## dodge boy

My credit card on file with them has expired 3 years ago and was never renewed......


----------



## FaderMD

After talking to my Uncle about his experience after he cancelled DTV, it would appear Shades228 is correct. You should get a statement in a few days.


----------



## harsh

dodge boy said:


> My credit card on file with them has expired 3 years ago and was never renewed......


Most credit cards renew automatically until you close the account. DIRECTV will still be able to ding your account until the account is closed.

No, it doesn't matter if you don't activate the card. They charge your account, not the plastic thingy that represents your account.


----------



## brucegrr

If a card expires it means it is no longer valid. To make a charge on a card requires at least a credit card number and an expiry date. ( and often a correct address/phone #, etc)

At our bank, when a card is canceled or expired NO further charges are accepted on the account, regardless of their origination.


----------



## TBlazer07

A DATE expired card will still work quite a bit of the time if you have renewed the card and they have not changed your card number and you are not doing a swipe transaction. A CANCELLED card is dead. I have at least 3 accounts I am aware of that have an expired dates (not cancelled) card info on file and it still goes through with no problem. Cancelled card can't be used but date expired can.



brucegrr said:


> If a card expires it means it is no longer valid. To make a charge on a card requires at least a credit card number and an expiry date. ( and often a correct address/phone #, etc)
> 
> At our bank, when a card is canceled or expired NO further charges are accepted on the account, regardless of their origination.


----------



## narrod

Rambler said:


> Thanks, lesson learned now though. This whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth for DirecTV. And it's not really the money part, but the principle of the thing. If the retention dept (who I got transferred to) had simply told me how the remaining payment would be handled, then I wouldn't have an issue. I really wanted Verizon FiOS for internet, but it's still not available in my area. If it does arrive then I'll be switching to that, but unfortunately D* won't be getting any more of my TV business.


You went with AT&T's U-verse? Don't expect Verizon's FIOS. They don't serve the same areas.


----------



## BKC

oldfantom said:


> I did say something to the effect that ignorance of the rule on the consumers part is something I understand. I also think that ignorance and "perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage" are mutually exclusive in the definition. So I will give the benefit of the doubt when there are ignorant CSR's. But as a long time lurker, part time poster, I recall a lot of threads that start "D* did me wrong" progress to "Well there might have been some misunderstanding on both counts, but D* was wrong" then maybe go to "Send an email to Ellen the VP" then end with "I got satisfaction". A whole lot more that start "if you say you are going to cancel, you get SF for free."
> 
> My comments where not so much directed to the OP. He got bad information. I am betting it was a mistake. I would suggest he send a letter to D*. If nothing else, the CSR's should know better. But I will bet you the CSR did not give him bad info on purpose. I would be willing to bet real dollars that the cancellation of his contract lead a computer billing system to automatically charge the card.
> 
> On the other hand if you know you have a final bill coming which will be charge to your card - again, not directed at the OP, he did not know - and you choose to try and cancel a card to avoid the charge, is that not different than a CSR making a mistake or a computer following the contract?
> 
> Lost in the whole discussion, I believe you will find it won't work anyway. You authorized the charge prior to your cancellation. Canceling a card does not excuse you from any charges you authorized. No more than closing a bank account before your checks clear.


Dude! How's the view up there from that high horse you're on. :nono2:


----------



## dodge boy

harsh said:


> Most credit cards renew automatically until you close the account. DIRECTV will still be able to ding your account until the account is closed.
> 
> No, it doesn't matter if you don't activate the card. They charge your account, not the plastic thingy that represents your account.


When I got the new card I called and canceled the account... Seemed kinda wierd to me to have 5 accounts with no balance on them.

That reminds me I have one from my bank, The teller every 6 months says" I see you have no credit card with us" Rather than tell hr 100xs I don't need one I sign the form an get one only to close it when it arives....


----------



## oldfantom

EDIT - My last reply served no real purpose, I think I will just walk away from this discussion.


----------



## ATARI

oldfantom said:


> EDIT - My last reply served no real purpose, I think I will just walk away from this discussion.


Good idea.


----------



## bobcamp1

Rambler said:


> I was willing to wait it out with DirecTV but the new HD receiver install was nothing less than a fiasco, and was what pushed me over the edge to cancel. A tech came out 3 times to fix issues with the install and it still wasn't working right, causing our 3 household TVs to lose picture or intermittently lose picture. We were fine up until the new HD receiver install though.


You have a case where you shouldn't pay ANY termination fees. 
D* failed to provide you service, even after you gave them three chances to fix it. Why are you paying an early termination fee? D* did not fulfill their end of the lease.

I'm sure if you called retention they'd waive the fee. Or at least they'd send a competent tech.


----------



## Shades228

bobcamp1 said:


> You have a case where you shouldn't pay ANY termination fees.
> D* failed to provide you service, even after you gave them three chances to fix it. Why are you paying an early termination fee? D* did not fulfill their end of the lease.
> 
> I'm sure if you called retention they'd waive the fee. Or at least they'd send a competent tech.


They wouldn't waive the fee over the phone they would have offered to fix it. At this point they might be willing to reinstall the service for a small fee based on the account and refund the ECF if he agrees to keep service again but it doesn't sound like he wants to go that route.

The main issue was the communication breakdown. The OP thought he had 6 days after he got the bill to pay. He had 6 days after the account was disconnected before the CC was charged.


----------



## dubber deux

bobcamp1 said:


> You have a case where you shouldn't pay ANY termination fees.
> D* failed to provide you service, even after you gave them three chances to fix it. Why are you paying an early termination fee? D* did not fulfill their end of the lease.
> 
> I'm sure if you called retention they'd waive the fee. Or at least they'd send a competent tech.


This is correct.

There is a contractural agreement between you, and D*.

If one or the other FAILS to live up to that agreement in any way the contract is null and void.

I would definitely press full court to have any termination fees waived, they simply failed to live up to the terms of the contract by not solving the issues you had with their product, heck you gave them THREE chances to do so. Not that you had to either.

However, when you receive the copy of the contract between you and D* you need to CAREFULLY READ ALL OF IT!


----------



## TBlazer07

Just FYI .... Doing that (get a card then cancel the account) multiple times can hurt your credit score.


dodge boy said:


> When I got the new card I called and canceled the account... Seemed kinda wierd to me to have 5 accounts with no balance on them.
> 
> That reminds me I have one from my bank, The teller every 6 months says" I see you have no credit card with us" Rather than tell hr 100xs I don't need one I sign the form an get one only to close it when it arives....


----------



## Tom Robertson

harsh said:


> Most credit cards renew automatically until you close the account. DIRECTV will still be able to ding your account until the account is closed.
> 
> No, it doesn't matter if you don't activate the card. They charge your account, not the plastic thingy that represents your account.


All depends on how your bank handles the card without a correct expiration date. Mine tend to deny.

(And the plastic thingy might not be what they charge, but the date thingy on the plastic thingy does matter.)


----------



## hidef2010

I will be leaving D* shortly, more specifically I will be cancelling my service in May 2011. 
Does D* require in advance, a certain number of days before they can cancel your service? Or can I just call him a couple of weeks before I want the service cancelledand cancel for a specific day in May. Reason for the specific day is that it falls just before my billing cycle, therfore I don't have to pay for extra days.

Thanks

HIdef2010


----------



## cariera

Call today and tell them the date you want to stop service. It doesn't matter if it's a day, a week, a month or 2 before, they can set up the stop.


----------



## harsh

There's a possible danger in calling too far in advance: getting the return boxes triggered for any leased equipment.


----------



## Davenlr

I wouldnt be to concerned. The last three leased boxes I have disconnected and told needed to be returned with the prepaid return box they were sending me didnt pan out. In none of the three cases, did they actually send a return box, until I called them two weeks later and reminded them to send me one.


----------



## RACJ2

Rambler said:


> Thanks, lesson learned now though. This whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth for DirecTV. And it's not really the money part, but the principle of the thing. If the retention dept (who I got transferred to) had simply told me how the remaining payment would be handled, then I wouldn't have an issue. I really wanted Verizon FiOS for internet, but it's still not available in my area. If it does arrive then I'll be switching to that, but unfortunately D* won't be getting any more of my TV business.


You may have been waiting a long time for FiOS, if you are in an AT&T area. Unless your in a desirable market, FiOS has mainly been installed in Verizon's current markets.


----------



## Rich

brucegrr said:


> Old Phantom,
> 
> and when a CSR, purposely or out of ignorance:
> 
> 1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.
> 
> What is the recourse?
> 
> Some Directv customers, having dealt with Directv's customer service enough times............have no confidence that what they are being told is the truth. How do we then hold Directv responsible for what their CSR's do in the company's name?
> 
> By your moral/ethical/personal standard should not Directv honor EVERY commitment their CSR's make (regardless if it is correct) The customer IN GOOD FAITH acted on what the CSR said. The customer IN GOOD FAITH expected a final bill, etc.
> 
> It seems in discussions like this...........breach of contract, etc only flows one way...........the consumer is just supposed to take it. The same could be said for internet service, cell phones, etc.
> 
> It is incidents like this that make it very difficult to believe anything a CSR says.
> 
> Bruce


I gave up on trusting what CSRs tell me a long time ago. They'll tell you anything to pacify you so they can proceed to the next sucker in the queue.

It's kinda like playing poker with a guy who manipulates cards every time he deals. You know he's cheating, he knows you know he's cheating, doesn't stop him from cheating and doesn't stop you from folding your hand every time he deals. I actually played with a guy that did this. Every time he dealt he got the joker, which was used as a wild card for aces, straights and flushes. The whole destroyer fleet (at least all the destroyers I played on) used the one joker in that manner. He always dealt himself the joker. Used to go nuts when we all folded without looking at our hands. Never caught him, never trusted him. My point is, if you know you can't trust the CSRs, why be surprised when what they tell you isn't true?

Rich


----------



## The Merg

harsh said:


> There's a possible danger in calling too far in advance: getting the return boxes triggered for any leased equipment.


Uh, no there's not. The return kits aren't triggered until the leased receivers are deactivated, which won't happen until the service is canceled.

- Merg


----------



## hasan

"I gave up on trusting what CSRs tell me a long time ago. They'll tell you anything to pacify you so they can proceed to the next sucker in the queue."

Lots of people don't deal particularly well with novel situations. If it ain't on the script, they panic and blurt out the first thing that comes to mind, however idiotic or inaccurate. Add to this the time pressure of taking the next call and ...well...the results are consistent with your comments.

I see this in retail sales electronics all the time. It's very sad, and equally predictable. 

Since many of us on these forums know what to expect (giving what we are trying to get the CSR to do), we have a tremendous advantage. The general caller, if their request takes them a millimeter off the CSR's script, is operating in dangerous waters. That's just how it is. We know it and how to deal with it, the uninformed caller is, unfortunately, at the mercy of the CSR.

Those of us who get generally good customer service from a CSR, probably don't realize just how much we "help them along" in the process. I have gotten largely very good results, but a few times, I had to take them by the hand and patiently and cheerfully, lead them through the process.

I feel sorry for the general public caller who doesn't really know what they need, and is depending on the CSR. In this case, the caller isn't clear, and is often very confused, and the CSR has to be fairly sharp to discern what is being requested and how to get there. That's often too much to expect from a call center CSR. 

I could write a book about nothing more than bizarre requests I get for "I want to do this", will this work?" Wrong device, wrong solution, wrong equipment, can't be done, ...and often they have been told all this wrong stuff by friends or witless sales people. (and that assumes they understood even 10% of what they had been told or heard).

It's a wonder anything works!


----------



## Rich

hasan said:


> "I gave up on trusting what CSRs tell me a long time ago. They'll tell you anything to pacify you so they can proceed to the next sucker in the queue."
> 
> Lots of people don't deal particularly well with novel situations. If it ain't on the script, they panic and blurt out the first thing that comes to mind, however idiotic or inaccurate. Add to this the time pressure of taking the next call and ...well...the results are consistent with your comments.
> 
> I see this in retail sales electronics all the time. It's very sad, and equally predictable.
> 
> Since many of us on these forums know what to expect (giving what we are trying to get the CSR to do), we have a tremendous advantage. The general caller, if their request takes them a millimeter off the CSR's script, is operating in dangerous waters. That's just how it is. We know it and how to deal with it, the uninformed caller is, unfortunately, at the mercy of the CSR.
> 
> Those of us who get generally good customer service from a CSR, probably don't realize just how much we "help them along" in the process. I have gotten largely very good results, but a few times, I had to take them by the hand and patiently and cheerfully, lead them through the process.
> 
> I feel sorry for the general public caller who doesn't really know what they need, and is depending on the CSR. In this case, the caller isn't clear, and is often very confused, and the CSR has to be fairly sharp to discern what is being requested and how to get there. That's often too much to expect from a call center CSR.
> 
> I could write a book about nothing more than bizarre requests I get for "I want to do this", will this work?" Wrong device, wrong solution, wrong equipment, can't be done, ...and often they have been told all this wrong stuff by friends or witless sales people. (and that assumes they understood even 10% of what they had been told or heard).
> 
> It's a wonder anything works!


Imagine if they were running an airline.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Shades228

cariera said:


> Call today and tell them the date you want to stop service. It doesn't matter if it's a day, a week, a month or 2 before, they can set up the stop.


If your cancelation date is in the next billing period they will tell you to call back. So just look at your last bill and see if the date falls within the billed date range of your bill. If so you can call at any time.


----------



## hidef2010

Thanks Shades228, cariera was actually responding to my post......so, just to clarify, this is my February bill cycle as it appears on my bill *"Current Charges for Service Period 02/13/11 - 03/12/11" *. So, if I want to *cancel my services in early May *I should ask to cancell on May 11, one day before my billing cycle!!! Is this correct?

Thanks
HIdef2010


----------



## Shades228

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks Shades228, cariera was actually responding to my post......so, just to clarify, this is my February bill cycle as it appears on my bill *"Current Charges for Service Period 02/13/11 - 03/12/11" *. So, if I want to *cancel my services in early May *I should ask to cancell on May 11, one day before my billing cycle!!! Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks
> HIdef2010


Your billing cycle would be 4/13/11 - 5/12/11 so if you wanted to cancel on, or, between 5/1 -5/12 to avoid another bill in May you could call 4/13 and request to disconnect. If you wanted to disconnect on 5/13 or after you would need to wait until 5/13.


----------



## wingrider01

brucegrr said:


> Yes we all agreed to let Directv take their final charges from our credit card. However.........I doubt that many of us agreed to let Directv take whatever they want (and these forums have many accounts of over charges)
> 
> Canceling the credit card MAY be a good idea so that there are no no surprise final charges. Let everything sift out...........get a final bill and pay it. (like many utility companies do)
> 
> I know of several instances where a CSR said your final charges will be___________and the charges ended up hundreds of dollars more.
> 
> Bruce


No not all of us agreed to let Directv take their final cvharges out of our credit card - I have have never given them a credit card, my account states no credit card on file, I do not have a credit card at all. Have had no problem makeing any changes to my account, including added devices.


----------



## Shades228

wingrider01 said:


> No not all of us agreed to let Directv take their final cvharges out of our credit card - I have have never given them a credit card, my account states no credit card on file, I do not have a credit card at all. Have had no problem makeing any changes to my account, including added devices.


If you have active service now then you have agreed. Now if you haven't ever used a CC on your account that's different but you have agreed if you current have service.


----------



## SBI

D* doesn't have my cc on file...and if they do, it is from 2004 when I signed up, which means the cc is no longer valid, so go ahead D* and charge whatever you want.

Not that I am canceling, just want to make a point...how did they get your cc?


----------



## wingrider01

Shades228 said:


> If you have active service now then you have agreed. Now if you haven't ever used a CC on your account that's different but you have agreed if you current have service.


kind of hard to agree to let them take charges out of a credit card when you have none isn't it?

They can bill me, but they have no authorization to take anything out of any of my accounts, been out of contract since the HR10-250 came out


----------



## Shades228

wingrider01 said:


> kind of hard to agree to let them take charges out of a credit card when you have none isn't it?
> 
> They can bill me, but they have no authorization to take anything out of any of my accounts, been out of contract since the HR10-250 came out


You're confusing agreeing by ToS and them having the ability to do so. You have agreed because you have service. If they don't have a CC then they can't charge something they don't have. However that doesn't change the fact that you have agreed to let them do it if they did get a CC from you.

Not having the means is not same as not having permission.


----------



## inkahauts

wingrider01 said:


> kind of hard to agree to let them take charges out of a credit card when you have none isn't it?
> 
> They can bill me, but they have no authorization to take anything out of any of my accounts, been out of contract since the HR10-250 came out


Being out of contract for your 2 year commitment has nothing to do with having to return equipment that was leased. You still have a valid agreement with them that states you will return the equipment if you cancel service, and they can charge you for it, (CC if they have it) if you don't return their equipment. There is no time limit on that part of the agreement.


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> Being out of contract for your 2 year commitment has nothing to do with having to return equipment that was leased. You still have a valid agreement with them that states you will return the equipment if you cancel service, and they can charge you for it, (CC if they have it) if you don't return their equipment. There is no time limit on that part of the agreement.


 Right, PLUS the fact having no credit card to be charged doesn't mean they won't send you to collections which they do. So you win by not having funds removed but you lose when your scores get dinged and they do that quite automatically.


----------



## Chazb

Msguy said:


> I have been a DirecTv customer for more than 12 years now. I've never had a credit card on file with them and i've always paid my bill by check.


The same here I have been with Direct for 4 years and changed credit cards and never updated it and I pay my bill online.


----------



## Shades228

Chazb said:


> The same here I have been with Direct for 4 years and changed credit cards and never updated it and I pay my bill online.


With a card?


----------



## rudeney

"TBlazer07" said:


> Right, PLUS the fact having no credit card to be charged doesn't mean they won't send you to collections which they do. So you win by not having funds removed but you lose when your scores get dinged and they do that quite automatically.


Not only will they send your account to collections, if you still refuse to pay, they will hire an attorney and sue. I have a business associate who is an attorney and does work for D*. The average claim is over $1,000, and they you pay court costs, interest, and sometimes attorney fees on top of that.


----------



## wingrider01

inkahauts said:


> Being out of contract for your 2 year commitment has nothing to do with having to return equipment that was leased. You still have a valid agreement with them that states you will return the equipment if you cancel service, and they can charge you for it, (CC if they have it) if you don't return their equipment. There is no time limit on that part of the agreement.


caveat being on that statement - if I leased the equipment. I do not have to return any piece of my equipment since it is all owned.

Bottom line - there are exception that numerous subscribers fall into, myself being one of them and everyone else that started their account back before directv was called that.

Other than the last pro-rated bill which they would have to physically send out or email since they have 0 authorized access to any of my financial institutions that I have accounts - if they attempt to withdraw ANY funds from the accounts they better have signed (physical or electronic) authorized documentation with permission to do so - this according to my financial institutions rules. Contrary to what is stated - directv has no legal right to access any of the accounts that I have in my name - they do not have permission to do so, nor will they ever get it - that is what I am stating = nothing more, nothing less


----------



## bluemoon737

Rambler said:


> Thanks, lesson learned now though. This whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth for DirecTV. And it's not really the money part, but the principle of the thing. If the retention dept (who I got transferred to) had simply told me how the remaining payment would be handled, then I wouldn't have an issue. I really wanted Verizon FiOS for internet, but it's still not available in my area. If it does arrive then I'll be switching to that, but unfortunately D* won't be getting any more of my TV business.


So you are willing to pay an ETF with AT&T also? I'm sure the discount price you got was part of a contract so if FiOS arrives and you switch again, another ETF.


----------



## Rich

wingrider01 said:


> caveat being on that statement - if I *leased *the equipment, I do not have to return any piece of my equipment since it is all *owned*.


What does that sentence mean?

Rich


----------



## harsh

rich584 said:


> What does that sentence mean?


I can't imagine how you could suppose to lease equipment and not need to return it because it is owned.


----------



## rudeney

"rich584" said:


> "wingrider01" said:
> 
> 
> 
> caveat being on that statement - if I leased the equipment, I do not have to return any piece of my equipment since it is all owned.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

I think the comma should have been a period...

"caveat being on that statement - _if_ I leased the equipment. I do not have to return any piece of my equipment since it is all owned.


----------



## Rich

rudeney said:


> I think the comma should have been a period...
> 
> "caveat being on that statement - _if_ I leased the equipment. I do not have to return any piece of my equipment since it is all owned.


Got it, didn't know he owned all his stuff.

Rich


----------

